# Low Fat Strawberry Poppy Seed Muffin Recipe (tnt)



## PA Baker (Jul 13, 2005)

*Low Fat Strawberry Poppy Seed Muffins*
¾ c skim milk
1/3 c applesauce
¼ c egg beater-type product or 1 egg, beaten
2 c flour
¾ c sugar
1 Tbsp poppy seeds
2 tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
1 c cut-up fresh or frozen without syrup strawberries, thawed


Heat oven to 400F. Spray 12 medium muffin cups with cooking spray or place paper baking cups in pan and coat those with cooking spray.

Beat milk, applesauce, and egg in large bowl with a form. Stir in flour, sugar, poppy seeds, baking powder, and salt just until flour is moistened. Gently stir in strawberries. Divide batter evenly among muffin cups (cups will be almost full). Sprinkle with additional sugar if desired.

Bake 20-22 minutes or until muffins spring back when touched in center. Cool 5 minutes; remove from pan.

_Yield 12 muffins_


----------



## kadesma (Jul 13, 2005)

Pa,

just made a copy..These look so good.. I think strawberries  after melons are my favorite fruit...We are planning to take the motor home, load up kid and grandkids and go to the ocean either saturday or sunday..These will be wonderful to go with some fried chicken, and salad...Thanks, now I can hardly wait 
kadesma


----------

